# Modulesgarden SolusVM Extended Module released



## Damian (Jul 6, 2013)

From an email we just got a few minutes ago:

*1. SolusVM Extended VPS For WHMCS*

Module allows you to automatically provision virtual servers to your customers. With SolusVM Extended VPS For WHMCS your clients will be able to conveniently manage virtual servers from your own WHMCS client area!

*Features Included:*


Provisioning Module
Virtual Server Management From The Client Area
Complete Product Management From The Admin Area
Simple Installation
*Dynamic Server Resources Setup With Configurable Options*

*Provisioning Module Functionality:*


Create Server
Terminate Server
Suspend/Unsuspend Server
Rebuild Server
Upgrade/Downgrade Server And Resources
Boot/Reboot/Shutdown Server
Enable TUN/TAP And PAE
Change Password: Root, Client, Console And VNC
Mount/Unmount ISO
Get Server Status
Change Boot Order
SSH Console (KVM Console Will Be Implemented Soon)
Possibility To Turn Off Root Password Storing In The System Database
*Additionally:*


Combined With DNS Manager For WHMCS - *Supports PowerDNS!* (read more)

Combined With Advanced Billing For WHMCS Module - *Supports Server Resource Usage Billing!* (read more)
Multi-Language Support
Supports WHMCS V5 and Later

Plus some other modules that I don't really care about and don't seem useful. This looks like the ticket to having customers able to manage their VPS with Solus again, and we'll be buying the module as soon as Adam stops masturbating and buys it.

Anyone else going to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 6, 2013)

Said this over on LET, disappointed with what this turned out to be. Rushed product, doesn't look that great, and the functionality could have been a lot better than it is. Was initially planning to pay for it, but definitely not now.

To put things in perspective, they told me that KVM was almost done about 3 weeks ago or so. Sad to see they didn't at least put in KVM VNC for the release.

"Cloud" module requires manual approval and configuration of an Admin to resize a container. Yes you can make multiple VMs within the restriction of your account limits, but re-sizing on the fly doesn't exist with this product so sort of defeats the purpose of this module.


----------



## TrueVPS (Jul 6, 2013)

I expected the KVM VNC Console with the first release, but unfortunately it is not with this release. I think it would've been better to release it one week later and release it with the Console. Just my two cents.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 6, 2013)

TrueVPS said:


> I expected the KVM VNC Console with the first release, but unfortunately it is not with this release. I think it would've been better to release it one week later and release it with the Console. Just my two cents.


They're likely trying to cash in on the SolusVM hate. If the SVM hacks didn't happen it's likely they would have waited it out and tried to make a really solid offering but right now they're just trying to get all capital they can.

You may very well see a lot of hosts that opened their solus up close it up and just get this module to try to keep safe.

Francisco


----------



## kaniini (Jul 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You may very well see a lot of hosts that opened their solus up close it up and just get this module to try to keep safe.


 
I bet it is vulnerable in the same way as the official Solus one.


----------



## Damian (Jul 18, 2013)

So we bought this about a week ago. None of the client functions work. I sent in a support ticket. It was answered eventually, with the statement that they were going to release an updated version next week. Next week is here, now it's either "tomorrow or Monday". 

We've ended up paying $80 for a Solus graphing module, since that's the only thing that works.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

> We've ended up paying $80 for a Solus graphing module, since that's the only thing that works.


Pretty much why we decided to start moving everything in-house to begin with =\


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 18, 2013)

Damian said:


> So we bought this about a week ago. None of the client functions work. I sent in a support ticket. It was answered eventually, with the statement that they were going to release an updated version next week. Next week is here, now it's either "tomorrow or Monday".
> 
> We've ended up paying $80 for a Solus graphing module, since that's the only thing that works.


We reported this issue to them during beta multiple times. Reboot, shut down, etc buttons simply didn't work. They insisted it was an issue with my server and that they couldn't replicate the issue.


----------



## Damian (Jul 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Pretty much why we decided to start moving everything in-house to begin with =\


Yes yes I know, and we should too. I was hoping this would be a basic 'stop-gap' til we can get all of that in place.



SkylarM said:


> We reported this issue to them during beta multiple times. Reboot, shut down, etc buttons simply didn't work. They insisted it was an issue with my server and that they couldn't replicate the issue.


I figured out that it was making AJAX requests to "/", which obviously aint gonna work. Not sure why it's taking so long to get updated.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2013)

How could they release a module that's that broken?

Fixing the AJAX commits is all client side files anyways so what's the hold up?

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> How could they release a module that's that broken?
> 
> 
> Fixing the AJAX commits is all client side files anyways so what's the hold up?
> ...


Charging for it too. Yeah I've seen a few hosts use it (which I'm a customer of) and can never get the thing to work


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

Is their module closed-source?  Jumping from one incompetant developer to another may introduce more security problems than get fixed 

There are a couple of talented PHP coders around here that might have some time... why don't a few of you guys pool up an offer to see if one would be interested in doing an open-source module?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 18, 2013)

IIRC everything but client templates are ioncube encoded.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> IIRC everything but client templates are ioncube encoded.


Which would allow you to fix the broken AJAX controls if it's just a 'wrong URL' thing 

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 18, 2013)

They have had an issue with their dev environment that I provided for the last couple days. I have been pretty busy so I just fixed it early this morning.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> They have had an issue with their dev environment that I provided for the last couple days. I have been pretty busy so I just fixed it early this morning.


That's a pretty poor excuse on their end.

They're charging $100 - $250 per distro and they likely sold a couple dozen copies so far.

They could of afforded a KVM somewhere to test or just setup proxmox on a test box.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> That's a pretty poor excuse on their end.
> 
> 
> They're charging $100 - $250 per distro and they likely sold a couple dozen copies so far.
> ...


They've had a KVM box of some form for quite a while now. I complained about KVM support during beta multiple times and they simply said "SolusVM doesn't allow us to do that, we CAN'T do that" etc etc.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 18, 2013)

I never got mine to even connect toe the server. Just got errors


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2013)

Which is likely true.

http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Developer/Admin-Api/Admin-Api.htm

That's all the hooks they can do.

They could probably 'extend' the API by having users drop scripts on their masters but Phil would likely mess himself over that.

Francisco


----------



## Damian (Jul 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Fixing the AJAX commits is all client side files anyways so what's the hold up?


 

I don't know what it _should_ be, and I only get one response a day from their support team.




> $("#so_root_change_act").click(function(){
> 
> $("#so_alerts").html("");
> 
> ...



Is the function... no idea what the proper file is supposed to be. I could venture a guess that it's modules/servers/solusvmExtendedVPS/solusvmExtendedVPS.php, but they could also take 30 seconds to copy/paste the proper URL into a support ticket response, so that I can get their module working for me. Y'know, the one that I paid $80 for.

 

We have so many other modules that we use with WHMCS, both free and paid, that all work 100% fine without issue, that i'm not sure why it's so difficult to do support for this.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 19, 2013)

They released an update, maybe that fixed it? Who knows. I'm not bothering to install the module until I know it's working though. Too much hassle to swap between the two.


----------



## Damian (Jul 19, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> They released an update, maybe that fixed it? Who knows. I'm not bothering to install the module until I know it's working though. Too much hassle to swap between the two.


I updated, still broken for us.


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, thank you for the interest in our products. A few days ago we released updated versions of the modules - 1.2.

Thanks to your feedback we were able to improve our modules. Versions 1.2 contains more features, more improvements and important bug fixes. If you would like to know more, feel free to visit our Forums or check our Changelog.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 23, 2013)

You know *@ModulesGarden*, if you're going to drop in to advertise it wouldn't hurt to just spend a few minutes talking to folks, maybe even elaborate on some issues mentioned, rather than just "Oh, we were mentioned on a forum - let's drop a generic `buy our junk` and walk away"


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, I am not allowed to create new threads in advertising section, I guess too little amount of posts or too fresh account. However I didn't advertise that much, did I? Just wanted to share the information that some people are looking for e.g. about fixes of the module problems mentioned in this thread.

This thread is all about our module so it's not that bad to add a word or two I think. It's not random spamming or advertising in non related thread.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2013)

Linking away from these forums is usually seen as 'driving traffic away' 

By all means, take part in the community but you can paste your BBCoded things in these threads without issue.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 23, 2013)

ModulesGarden said:


> Hello, I am not allowed to create new threads in advertising section, I guess too little amount of posts or too fresh account. However I didn't advertise that much, did I? Just wanted to share the information that some people are looking for e.g. about fixes of the module problems mentioned in this thread.
> 
> 
> This thread is all about our module so it's not that bad to add a word or two I think. It's not random spamming or advertising in non related thread.


My point is, there is some rather negative commentary in this thread regarding your module. Rather than actually talking with these folks, acknowledging any problems, and explaining how you intend to resolve them you just posted a *very* generic ad.


Just some friendly advice.


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

We have already had a conversation regarding the module and it's problems with some of 'folks' participating in this post elsewhere, so it's not as bad as it seems for you. Your attitude is simply negative and I entirely respect that.



Aldryic C said:


> Just some friendly advice.


I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Linking away from these forums is usually seen as 'driving traffic away'
> 
> 
> By all means, take part in the community but you can paste your BBCoded things in these threads without issue.
> ...



It's the same thing he did over at LET today.  Started a new topic titled "SolusVM Patch - Solved Server Rebuild Problem Returning Error: 'Invalid Template'" and the only thing he posted as the content was "This information should be helpful for many. You can find more info on our Forums."

Edit:  Seems he did the SAME thing here too - http://vpsboard.com/topic/1292-solusvm-patch-solved-server-rebuild-problem-returning-error-invalid-template/


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Exactly, and posted the information on even more places. As I said on LET before, topic is still under discussion and something new might show up. Updating all the places would take much time so we decided to have everything under one link and update it if necessary. We wanted to share the helpful information with as many people as possible but the thread with SolusVM is not closed yet and it might be changed. You should rather appreciate this than disapprove, at least ignore it. We didn't need to say anything to anyone and many wouldn't still know that critical problem can be easily solved. Luckily, now you know that such a patch exists, goal achieved. As I said, I will keep that in mind that posting information with link to other sources (even without the slightest advertisement inside) is not welcome and I will consider sharing such information in such form for the next time. There is no need to further digging the problem as it brought more good than bad to community.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2013)

Try not to take it the wrong way, it's just both communities trying to watch for their own 

It's good that you're working out whatever bugs exist with the solus dev's. While most providers have opened their solus again I expect them to start locking up again once your modules all fixed up.

You're likely going to be the go-to solution for this all since the majority of the panels that started won't get to a stable release, nevermind even ALPHA.

Francisco


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> since the majority of the panels that started won't get to a stable release, nevermind even ALPHA.


If I give you a pony, can I have a copy of Stallion 2?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> If I give you a pony, can I have a copy of Stallion 2?


He already has The Pony working for him... any more would be redundant


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 23, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> He already has The Pony working for him... any more would be redundant


But can he ride you, and stroke your mane?

On second thought..don't answer that.


----------



## mikho (Jul 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You're likely going to be the go-to solution for this all since the majority of the panels that started won't get to a stable release, nevermind even ALPHA.


Lots of bells and whistles short after the problem was exposed but where are all the updates now?

Guessing "other" projects came in between?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2013)

mikho said:


> Lots of bells and whistles short after the problem was exposed but where are all the updates now?
> 
> Guessing "other" projects came in between?


We've heard almost nothing from most of them. That one hosted panel had a bit of wind still in their sails but we've not seen anything in a few weeks. The only one that might make landfall is feathur but it's missing KVM support. While Justin has claimed the development for that is easy....I don't know about that. Libvirt is OK but it's an ugly beast that even we're replacing.

All the other panels have died out. The one Kujoe was working on with Dime has had < 100 lines of code commited and their website was down a few days ago. I'm not sure if it returned.

It's what most predicted. Everyone would fall back to SolusVM to some degree.

Francisco


----------



## Damian (Jul 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> While Justin has claimed the development for that is easy....


 

Pfft, libvirt is a scary bitch; i'm not looking forward to that part of development....


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2013)

Damian said:


> Pfft, libvirt is a scary bitch; i'm not looking forward to that part of development....


We're using it for now but I have full intention to roll libpony internally.

There's simply too many things libvirt is missing and their project is too wacky to try to write patches for.

Francisco


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We're using it for now but I have full intention to roll libpony internally.
> 
> There's simply too many things libvirt is missing and their project is too wacky to try to write patches for.
> 
> Francisco


Will libpony return ASCII art?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Will libpony return ASCII art?


Enough about BuyVM stuff in this thread  The topic is for modulesgarden.

Did you guys ever get novnc going? Or is it too annoying with the current solus API?

Francisco


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 23, 2013)

Libvirt is a pain. But we're working on a solution that will make it wonderful and friendly.


----------

